# Ignore Lists. . .



## danzig138 (Jul 16, 2003)

I recently edited my account and noticed that I have 54 handles on my ignore list. This made me wonder, "Is that a lot?" So I was curious to know if others had that many on ignore. . .


----------



## LGodamus (Jul 16, 2003)

uh  ............... zero

And I have been here since near the begining of the first boards...so I guess you have alot....


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 16, 2003)

We have an ignore function?  I had no idea...

(Guess that tells you how many folks I've got on mine.)


----------



## Fenes 2 (Jul 16, 2003)

None here either.


----------



## pogre (Jul 16, 2003)

Just one.

54 seems like a lot to me.

BTW - did you have to click to see this message


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 16, 2003)

That does seem like a lot to me....though I guess if you ignore most of the Hivemind, you'll get similar results.


----------



## Wormwood (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow. What is your criteria for hitting the ol' Ignore button?

Just curious


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 16, 2003)

What's the Ignore feature for, anway? So that you don't have to look at any post from that person on the board, or prevent him from PMing you?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 16, 2003)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *What's the Ignore feature for, anway? So that you don't have to look at any post from that person on the board, or prevent him from PMing you? *




It "hides" the posts the ignored person has made from you. You can still see them if you want to.

And for the record, I have one person on my list.


----------



## hellbender (Jul 16, 2003)

I have never used the function as I believe that although I may fundamentally disagree with many of you, that doesn't mean I dislike anyone. I have argued with a few people here, and agreed with them in other threads, or have stopped and seen their point of view throughout the development of a thread. Never have felt the urge to ignore anybody here. Even if we disagree, hopefully we are all here because we have at least one thing in common; playing D&D and/or D20.


hellbender


----------



## Bagpuss (Jul 16, 2003)

I've got none. 54! do you see any of the board at all? 

I've yet to find a single person on the board that needed ignoring.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 16, 2003)

None.  Never even considered using it.


----------



## Tsyr (Jul 16, 2003)

I've been tempted once or twice, but never done it. 

And I've been here, since... um... *thinks back* Well, it was Eric's site, and it was before he got the rpgplanet.com account (Which our message board killed... Go us!), and was just hosted on I guess his ISP or something.


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 16, 2003)

I just checked mine, and I've got 10.  However, I think at least half of them have gone away, so I could probably remove them.  Heck, there are really only two that I wouldn't consider removing from the list.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 16, 2003)

Zero for me - 54 seems a lot but it also makes me wonder if you are reading this post.  

I have never felt the need to use it.  And as I said at last years ENnies, no one has come up to me and said 'your post suck'.


----------



## Tsyr (Jul 16, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *And as I said at last years ENnies, no one has come up to me and said 'your post suck'.   *




your post suck


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 16, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> your post suck
> 
> *




Thank you,


----------



## Steverooo (Jul 16, 2003)

*7*

I haven't been here as long as you, but I only have seven.  I don't Ignore people for disagreeing with me, I just ignore them for being disagreeable with me.  (Actually, one wasn't even disagreeable, just annoying!)


----------



## Henry (Jul 16, 2003)

Moved to Meta.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jul 16, 2003)

None for me.

The use of ignore fascinates me. It's like being in a room where several people are carrying on a conversation, and when one of them speaks you can't hear them at all. Yet the next person may reply to what your ignored person said, so the reply makes little sense to you (unless you go back and read/hear what the ignored person said).

Now, I don't mean to criticize, I am just curious how one can fully participate in the ongoing conversation while ignoring many of the participants. 

I suppose the exception is the choice to ignore a person who never has anything to say, and is instead just chiming in with non sequiters and making no sense. I don't think we really have anyone like that on EN World, but I have certainly seen it elsewhere.


----------



## danzig138 (Jul 16, 2003)

Guess it's just me  To those who commented as to whether or not I saw their posts. . .only one person as yet (7 am Central time) has replied whose post is blocked. Generally, I add someone if they work real hard at being orifices designed for the explusion of solid wastes for more than a couple of days straight. One of the main "offenses" is if someone does nothing but complain on several different threads with no attempt at offering anything of value to a topic. Quite a few of the people are just disagreeable. I don't have a proplem with people disagreeing with me, but the way some people act online makes me wonder if they are the same in person and if so, how often they get beat down. Basically, if someone's posts repeatedly make my ulcers hurt, I add them; less grief that way.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jul 16, 2003)

*Tell me if this has been asked before...*

I hope no one has started a thread on this topic already, but how many people do you have on you ignore list?  I have a few and I'm just wondering if the amount I have is too high?


----------



## Gnarlo (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Tell me if this has been asked before...*



			
				WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *I hope no one has started a thread on this topic already, but how many people do you have on you ignore list?  I have a few and I'm just wondering if the amount I have is too high? *




Thanks, WM, for my first good laugh of the day 

I don't have anyone ignored (didn't realize you could). Even the folks I strongly dislike by posting style and content occasionally have something interesting to say. And if not, I can usually tell by the first or second sentence of the post and move on.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Tell me if this has been asked before...*



			
				WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *I hope no one has started a thread on this topic already, but how many people do you have on you ignore list?  I have a few and I'm just wondering if the amount I have is too high? *




 

It is a good day.


----------



## arwink (Jul 16, 2003)

I've used it twice in the past, and even then it was a short term thing for when I didn't have the patience to read the people's posts for a week or so.


----------



## Azlan (Jul 16, 2003)

There are no persons on my ignore list.

The only person I ever considered adding to my ignore list is a certain member of these forums who is well known and quite active here. A while back, this member seemed to be following me (purposely or not) into every discussion I was participating in and giving me grief.

I visited his personal website (the link to it was provided in his sig) to try discerning what his background and his motives might be. I discovered that he has a long history of being a troll, which he evidently was proud of, since there was a list of his "greatest hits" on that website, complete with links to the various message board discussions that he thought were his most memorable and funny.

Ultimately, though, I decided not to add this member, since even he deserves to have a voice in these forums.

Evidently, I must be one of the 54 (!)  members on danzig138's ignore list, because he responded to one of my posts in the "Review of Monte's 3.5 Review" discussion with the following opening statement: "I normally don't respond to those on the list... "


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 16, 2003)

Folks, this isn't going to turn into "Veiled Hints about Who's on my Ignore List" ok?  If you're going to ignore someone, ignore them but there's no need to rub it in their faces, that's just rude.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 16, 2003)

No one on my ignore list, but I also wondered if I was on other peoples.....


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 16, 2003)

Wouldn't that be like shutting off the majority of the boards?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 16, 2003)

Might make them more managible...


----------



## Azlan (Jul 16, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Folks, this isn't going to turn into "Veiled Hints about Who's on my Ignore List" ok?*




It was just beginning to dawn on me that "Veiled Hints About Who's on My Ignore List" is exactly what this could turn into (though I wouldn't have been able to entitle it so succinctly), and that seemed to me like something unprecedented, like something I hadn't encountered before throughout the past two or three years that I've been active on these message boards. (Albeit, my total number of posts is still way below the thousands mark.) But now I'm guessing it's been done before.

Heh. You've seen it all, eh, Eric?


----------



## hellbender (Jul 16, 2003)

Is it really that rude to just come out and say who is on an ignore list? I am probably on a couple and it honestly doesn't affect me. 'Netiquette' is nonsense. Speak to people as if you were in a room with them. If I seem ascerbic sometimes, hey, I am that way in real life, I am not offended by every little thing. People who are going to cry for being ignored need to step away from the keys for a while, go outside, and jump into the real world. On the other hand, I could care less who is on anyone's ignore list. Life is way to short to sweat your status with another person on a message board.


hellbender


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm usually polite to people in a real room, too  

I don't have anyone on my ignore list, actually.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 16, 2003)

hellbender said:
			
		

> * 'Netiquette' is nonsense. Speak to people as if you were in a room with them.  *




"Netiquette is nonsense"? Not here, it's not. The problem is not when people speak as if they were in a room with someone; the problem is when people speak as if they were alone in a room at a computer, with no manners or accountability. Luckily, it doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 16, 2003)

hellbender said:
			
		

> *Is it really that rude to just come out and say who is on an ignore list? *




Yep.  Why?  Cliche as it may sound, it's because nice matters.  And two wrongs don't make a right.

To say who is on your ignore list essentially tells everyone "I had a problem with these people, and so you might, too."  In so doing, you possibly prejudice readers against said person, which is rude.


----------



## Mark (Jul 16, 2003)

None on mine.  Never has been.

Just a thought...  Sometimes when people first come to EN World they post in a manner that they have grown accustomed to posting elsewhere on the Internet.  Some places require a fairly thick hide coupled with a certain level of harsh retaliation to make headway among the regulars.  Not so much here, of course, but that can carry over to the first impression they make on EN World.  It might be worthwhile clearing your ignore list and seeing how many who irked you in the past have settled in to become posters with information you find useful.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 16, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *None on mine.  Never has been.
> *




I never really thought I would actually use it, before I put that one poster into the list. But I surely will try not to add more. Actually, I might even empty the list, I'm not too sure about it...


----------



## hellbender (Jul 16, 2003)

My netiquette is nonsense still stands, actually, for the very reasons that you mention. The internet used to be a neat place, but with it being so easy to be virtually anonymous, people will spout off things they wouldn't dare say one on one. I used to be a mIRC op for years, watching main folder channels and keeping the peace. Seeing the influx of people, including freaks, it just got old and tiring. I treat people as if we were all together in a room together, a much better policy than 'netiquette'. I understand the policy here, and if I don't like it, I can leave it (and I do from time to time, mostly due to this very thing, moderators can be frustrating creatures), and I will probably take a break, enjoy the real world, play a little 3.5, and slither back in time. There is really nothing here that imperative to get worked up about, which really, is the whole point.


hellbender


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 17, 2003)

I have two, I think, on my list.  Not because they necessarily give me a lot of grief, more because I just find them tedious.  No hints about who they are, either!    If they respond to a thread I start, I look to see what they have to say, at least.

I'd be curious if I'm on anyone's ignore list.  Not in some kind of vengeful stalker kind of way, I'd just like to know if I've offended anyone so I could try to straighten it out.  Of course, since I'd be on their ignore lists, they'd never see me ask it here, so I guess it's a moot point.

As to your point hellbender, it's easy to get carried away with the anonymity of the Internet, and be much ruder than you would in real life.  Partly to curb my tendency to do that, and also partly because I decided I thought the whole thing cumbersome and tiring, I decided to register here under my real name.  Lately, I've been doing that everywhere.  I don't have anything to hide!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 17, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *  It might be worthwhile clearing your ignore list and seeing how many who irked you in the past have settled in to become posters with information you find useful. *




It amazes me how many tims I've seen this happen. In particular, one or two people that I've written off as lost causes have ended up being tremendously interesting assets to the community. I'd have never have guessed it.


----------



## haiiro (Jul 17, 2003)

Zero for me, and I've never had anyone on it.

I'm not generally a fan of hiding things like that, and this board's signal:noise ratio is so good that even the folks who I sometimes ignore by choice often have interesting things to say. I'd rather make the decision to ignore/pay attention on a case-by-case basis than lose that option.

(Edit: tired haiiro.)


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 17, 2003)

I have a definite zero on my ignore list, mainly because if I find someone's posts to be offensive or lacking, I have this amazing ability to use my mouse to scroll past it...   I even can avoid looking at topics on the boards I don't care about!

Man, I have some MAD SKILLZ.


----------



## hellbender (Jul 17, 2003)

I did think over my last post to this thread, and realized that it can be taken another way (another problem with the internet, it is not always easy to get the point across when there are several ways to read something). 

    I meant that there are no arguments here that are worth getting all ticked off over, I didn't mean to say that there is nothing here that is important on the site. I have been with the idea of EnWorld since Eric Noah had his own boards (where I was a scooper, before synicism dug its claws into me). There are many many useful resources here, and a lot of hard work goes into EnWorld. But some of the tirades on the boards are not worth getting lathered up over.

h e l l b e n d e r


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 17, 2003)

If the choice is between having "too many" posters on your ignore list and not enjoying your time here because you find some posters irritating or annoying, I'd choose having the ignore list.  The boards are supposed to be about having fun.  Use the ignore list to the level that supports your needs.


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 17, 2003)

There is only one poster who I find annoying enough to consider putting on that list, but (s)he makes too many posts to not disrupt threads. If that person didn't make so many posts however, there would be no use ignoring him/her. A lose/lose situation, unfortunately.

Rav


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 17, 2003)

Dude, I'm standing _right here_.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 17, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Dude, I'm standing right here.   *




 i was gonna post the same thing


----------



## Umbran (Jul 17, 2003)

hellbender said:
			
		

> *My netiquette is nonsense still stands, actually, for the very reasons that you mention. *




Hm.  Maybe we disagree on what "netiquette" is, for I disagree, and here's my reasoning...

Good "netiquette" is simply the etiquette of relations in a text only (and frequently slow turn-around time) medium.

You say you like to treat people as if you're in a room together.  That's a form of etiquette - a set of rules of behavior where some things are appropriate, and some things aren't.  It's also a good first approximation on how to behave.

But, let's face it, you _aren't_ in a room with people.  You don't get to hear vocal inflections, or see body language, so there's information you aren't getting.  In real conversation, folks tend to speak a couple of sentences, and then look for feedback.  In a text-only message board, folks will instead tend to carry on for many paragraphs.  The end result of these being that you know far less about when you're cheesing someone else off, and have fewer opportunities to correct the situation.

On top of that, you have the anonymity factor already raised.  

So, the situation isn't quite the same, and so it does call for different rules of behavior.  That's all "netiquette" is (or should be) - slightly modified face-to-face etiquette.

So, is revealing who's on your ignore list rude?  Well, would walking into a room at a party and declaring loudly, "I am not on speaking terms with the following people...!" be rude?  Probably yes 

Now, to engage in topic drift for a moment, I've a pet netiquette peeve.  People assume that the burden of netiquette is on the speaker.  If you say something that cheeses me off, it's your fault, and I'm under no burden to try to avoid it myself.

But communication is a two way street.  There's a speaker, and a listener.  Too many folk, upon hearing something they don't like, choose to get upset before asking for clarifications.  Since the speaker cannot read the audience well, it is important for the audience to give feedback, and for the speaker to accept that feedback as it's intended - as a replacement for information that he'd get in a normal conversation.

Okay, enough drifting...


----------



## Mark (Jul 17, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *Good "netiquette" is simply the etiquette of relations in a text only (and frequently slow turn-around time) medium.
> 
> You say you like to treat people as if you're in a room together.  That's a form of etiquette - a set of rules of behavior where some things are appropriate, and some things aren't.  It's also a good first approximation on how to behave.
> 
> ...




Some of this ought to be added to the EN World FAQ, IMO.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 17, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It amazes me how many tims I've seen this happen. In particular, one or two people that I've written off as lost causes have ended up being tremendously interesting assets to the community. I'd have never have guessed it.   *




Just tell me I was a lost cause......


----------



## Crothian (Jul 17, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i was gonna post the same thing  *




We all know its me


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 17, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We all know its me   *



Who are you? I've never seen a post by you before?

(ah, this cheers me up after the other thread about drinking.)


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 17, 2003)

Man I would have expected more than just you, Crothian to post on this thread.  I guess most people don't have very many ignores....





joe b.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 17, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *Man I would have expected more than just you, Crothian to post on this thread.  I guess most people don't have very many ignores....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now, that's comedy!!


----------



## tburdett (Jul 18, 2003)

I must be doing something wrong.  No matter how hard I try, I can't ignore the moderators! 

Actually, I've never even thought about using the ignore feature.  Too much effort for too little return.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 18, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It amazes me how many tims I've seen this happen. In particular, one or two people that I've written off as lost causes have ended up being tremendously interesting assets to the community. I'd have never have guessed it.   *



 Like me?


----------



## Azlan (Jul 18, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Just tell me I was a lost cause...*




What do you mean, "was"? You still _are_!


----------



## jdavis (Jul 20, 2003)

THe great thing about the boards is that people you might of been bitter enemies of in one thread you completly agree with in the next one. Besides I like the post that get me annoyed because it makes me think on the subject. I've yet to run across anybody who just annoys me in general and I could care less if I'm on somebodies ignore list (hey it's their loss not mine). If you think of the threads as debates instead of arguements and you stick to the topic then what's to take personal?


----------



## Mark (Jul 20, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *THe great thing about the boards is that people you might of been bitter enemies of in one thread you completly agree with in the next one.*




So this is where you have slithered off to, jdavis?!  I will track you down to the edges of the boards, if I must, and next time you will not escape my vengeance so easily...











(...or words to that affect...)


----------



## jdavis (Jul 21, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So this is where you have slithered off to, jdavis?!  I will track you down to the edges of the boards, if I must, and next time you will not escape my vengeance so easily...
> 
> ...



Be careful or I'll figure out how to block you


----------



## Olive (Jul 21, 2003)

None, and it's never occured to me to do it.


----------



## Demogorgon (Jul 22, 2003)

You may ignore me if you wish, but we are watching YOU!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 22, 2003)

Demogorgon said:
			
		

> *You may ignore me if you wish, but we are watching YOU! *




But if I can't see you, you can't see me! So nyah!  

Sometimes I really do think I'm ignored in some of the more 'heated' debates...ah well, probably good anyway. The less arguments directed at me the less surpervillans and doomsday weapons directed at them...erm...um...


----------



## Mark (Jul 22, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> *The less arguments directed at me the less surpervillans and doomsday weapons directed at them...erm...um... *




You really need to use this for your sig quote...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 22, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You really need to use this for your sig quote...  *




*calls off attack on Mark for supposed ignoring* Ah...yes...good idea.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 22, 2003)

I ignore myself because I am just too annoying for my tastes. I'm sure that I'm probably a good person, but most of the posts made by me are useless wastes of my time. You know, maybe if I had met me at another time, in another place, I might have been friends with myself. But, um...uhh...


----------



## hong (Jul 22, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *I ignore myself because I am just too annoying for my tastes. I'm sure that I'm probably a good person, but most of the posts made by me are useless wastes of my time. You know, maybe if I had met me at another time, in another place, I might have been friends with myself. *




I'm "making friends with myself" RIGHT NOW, IKYWIM blah, blah, blah, the end.


----------



## Mark (Jul 22, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> *I'm "making friends with myself" RIGHT NOW, IKYWIM blah, blah, blah, the end. *




_He just flew into EN World and, boy, are his arms tired..._

Hong: He's here all weak!


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 22, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *He just flew into EN World and, boy, are his arms tired...
> 
> Hong: He's here all weak!*



Is that a clever witicism, or just a typo?


----------



## Mark (Jul 22, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Is that a clever witicism, or just a typo?   *




  Both...unless a "typo" can only be unintentional...


----------



## the Jester (Jul 23, 2003)

Well, I just checked, and I don't have anyone on my ignore list.

I thought I'd put someone on a while back- don't honestly even remember who or why- but it seems I must've reconsidered.

I fear I may be on someone's ignore list; I once participated in a heavy-trolling thread and someone got offended (maybe at me, maybe at someone else, they weren't sure) and made a comment about '..another name on my ignore list.'  That made me sad- it was all in fun, after all- and hopefully a little wiser.  

I'm very curious though, as to who all might ignore me.  I wouldn't be offended if anyone emailed me or posted to let me know.  (Email's prolly a better way, so others don't do the same and end up all offended themselves etc. etc.)


----------



## Crothian (Jul 23, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *I'm very curious though, as to who all might ignore me.  I wouldn't be offended if anyone emailed me or posted to let me know.  (Email's prolly a better way, so others don't do the same and end up all offended themselves etc. etc.) *




I don't have you ignored, but I could if you asked nicely......


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 23, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> *Sometimes I really do think I'm ignored in some of the more 'heated' debates...*




I think that when debates get heated, posters (or should I say combatants?) frequently zero in on a single person's points to dispute, even though there may be other, similar posts by other people.  Partly, I think it has to do with the hassle of quoting multiple people in a reply.  At least, I know that is a consideration for me.  So if we were arguing about, say, the Book of Vile Darkness, and I disagreed with your position, but someone else who held your position was more strident and more, um, insistent, then I would probably just quote their points, as being the most representative of the point of view I disagreed with.

It wouldn't mean I was ignoring you, just that I was too lazy to quote several people in one post.


----------



## Mark (Jul 23, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I don't have you ignored, but I could if you asked nicely......
> 
> *




Don't bother asking Crothian, Jester.  I asked once and he just ign...

OOOOOOOooohhhhhhh!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jul 23, 2003)

Maybe I will put everyone on my ignore list and then I can just read my own ramblings over and over.


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 23, 2003)

Not to hijack this thread or anything, but Toe, I really love your sig.  Cracks me up every time.

we now return you to your regularly scheduled discussion of ignore lists


----------



## the Jester (Jul 27, 2003)

Isn't _anyone_ ignoring me??


----------



## Welverin (Jul 28, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Isn't anyone ignoring me??
> 
> *




I am.

Feel better now?


----------



## dagger (Jul 28, 2003)

Yea I don't have any on my ignore list and I have been around a long time.


----------

